
Show HN: Oji – (◕‿◕) Text Emoticons Maker - akepinski
https://github.com/xxczaki/oji
======
lozenge
Neat, how about an ongoing preview that fills in?

------
bastijn
( •_•)

( •_•)>⌐■-■

(⌐■_■)

